# ? dx on OB US



## Kimberley (Jul 21, 2010)

We performed 76805 on a patient. 

Clinical indication:  Pt gives history of prior US at an outside institution which revealed a choroid plexus cyst.  

Impression:  choroid plexus cyst which was reportedly seen on prior OB US has resolved.

Not sure what the most appropriate dx code would be?  Help!!

Thank u


----------



## bonzaibex (Jul 21, 2010)

Look at 655.83 or 655.93.  (I'm assuming the cyst was seen on the fetus.)  I vote for 655.83...

Becky, CPC


----------



## cjbrock (Jul 22, 2010)

Look at:
655.03 Known or suspected CNS malformation and 
V89.03 Suspected fetal abnormality not found


----------

